# Family Guy vs Simpsons vs Futurama vs King of the Hill



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jul 7, 2007)

Which is the best?


----------



## Ash (Jul 7, 2007)

Very tough choice. I don't like Family Guy so that's out, but the rest are great shows.

Futurama, I guess.


----------



## Key (Jul 7, 2007)

The simpson but not going to see the movie.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 7, 2007)

i'm going with family guy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hmm...

I'd have to go with The Simpsons.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 7, 2007)

Family Guy. And why does no one like King of the Hill? It's funny making fun of rednecks and Laotians.


----------



## Shizor (Jul 7, 2007)

Simpsons, but south park beats all of those.


----------



## Homura (Jul 7, 2007)

I like Family Guy more.


----------



## greatone360 (Jul 7, 2007)

simpsons ALL THE WAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 7, 2007)

I like them sll except for King of the Hill, it lost it's charm after the 3rd season


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jul 7, 2007)

oops i forgot to put in southpark


----------



## Near (Jul 7, 2007)

Old simpsons by along shot.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jul 7, 2007)

Futurama!!

Then Simpsons, then Family Guy, then King of the Hill (which has always struck me as exceedingly dull~).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2007)

Old Simpsons> Family Guy> Futurama> a heaping pile of shit> New Simpsons

And what was the last one again?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Old Simpsons> Family Guy> Futurama> a heaping pile of shit> New Simpsons
> 
> And what was the last one again?



King of the hill


----------



## BlackShinobi (Jul 8, 2007)

The Simpsons


----------



## BlackShinobi (Jul 8, 2007)

in second place futurama


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

like I said earlier I love both shows, Homer is funny, Bender is Funny


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm going with Family Guy


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 8, 2007)

I love the Simpsons, King of the Hill and Futurama.  I loved the old family guy, I hate the new one, the jokes go on for too long without reaching any kind of punchline.

The Simpsons haven't been truly funny in a few years, but in its prime it was a show without equal.  So I'll vote for that.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I love the Simpsons, King of the Hill and Futurama.  I loved the old family guy, I hate the new one, the jokes go on for too long without reaching any kind of punchline.
> 
> The Simpsons haven't been truly funny in a few years, but in its prime it was a show without equal.  So I'll vote for that.



this one from family guy was the best
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IfH6dYZLzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koalakid (Jul 8, 2007)

family guy is rlly fuuny and all but my heart is to futurama i watch 3 episodes daily i love that show and i can keep on watching the same episode over and over and over and over. king of the hill not a option. simpsons ahhh ralph wigoms lol. ill vote 4 simpsons and futurama.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

that's why I love adult swim,  Futurama and Family guy in the same night


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2007)

Futurama will always get my vote. One of my favorite shows of all time. Animated or not. It's simply the greatest.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Futurama will always get my vote. One of my favorite shows of all time. Animated or not. It's simply the greatest.



my folks were never into cartoons or anything animated until I showed them Futurama, and they love it, there looking forward to season 5 next  year


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2007)

^^Haha, that's pretty cool. That's what's great about Futurama. It's jokes take some intelligence. And yet it's not above pulling a fart joke.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> ^^Haha, that's pretty cool. That's what's great about Futurama. It's jokes take some intelligence. And yet it's not above pulling a fart joke.



just wish I could get them into anime as well, what was funny was my folks used to watch it with me when I was kid, some of them were jayce and the wheeled warriors, voltron, robotech, M.A.S.K. and so on


----------



## Morwain (Jul 9, 2007)

Either Futurama or Family Guy


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 9, 2007)

To summarize the complex story and plot of a family guy episode:
"You think that's bad?!!! remember when i...."

From South park - "Cartoon wars"

Me likes the south park on another note


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jul 9, 2007)

It's a toss up between Futurama and Family Guy. Both are really funny but I go with Futurama. I don't look at the simpsons anymore and I rarely look at King of the Hill, but I catch it when I can.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2007)

Family Guy then Futurama.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

Family guy
and futurama...or is it a four on four match one winner?

if so family guy.


----------



## Ero Pervert (Jul 9, 2007)

Family guy wins.. But I also like Futurama.

I think king of the hill Isnt funny :/


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 10, 2007)

Old Family guys is best. Then pre-10th season simpsons. New family guy is probably worst. As someone already said, the jokes go on for long, I'm tired of all the "like the time I/we/he...." flashbacks....and Stewie has turned gay. Where is all the plans to take over the world and kill his mum?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2007)

Futurama>Simpons(as a whole)>King of the Hill(it has it's momnets)>>>>Family Guy(Can't fucking stand this pos)


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 10, 2007)

Family guy stomps this for me... STEWIE FOR GOVERNOR!!


----------



## Word of Vendetta (Jul 10, 2007)

Simpsons for me, a show thats running for 18 years and still going strong has my respect


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 10, 2007)

nothing beats old school Simpsons


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 10, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Family guy stomps this for me... STEWIE FOR GOVERNOR!!



Stewie for president


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm a bit surprise that I've enjoyed King of the Hill as much as I have as a whole and I'm also surprised that it has lasted as long as it has with the constant schedule changes and interruptions. And, at current (or when it was last shown..) I liked it a bit better than the Simpsons, so I'll go with it.

What, no American Dad ?


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 11, 2007)

Family Guy is the same shit all the time with stupid flashbacks. Simpsons on the other hand is not. Simpsons wins with relative ease. Believe it! Bitches


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

how could you hate family guy


----------



## yuhun (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't think simpsons has been funny for ten years, Futurama in the other hands kicks ass, King of the hill is dull in my opinion. SO I'll say Family Guy.

And you missed out south park?!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

yuhun said:


> I don't think simpsons has been funny for ten years, Futurama in the other hands kicks ass, King of the hill is dull in my opinion. SO I'll say Family Guy.
> 
> And you missed out south park?!



like I've said before Futurama and Family Guy on AS Rules


----------



## Ash (Jul 12, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> how could you hate family guy



Very easily. It's extremely hard to believe an adult writes that crap.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 12, 2007)

You bastard. Don't make me choose between Family Guy and Futurama. This is a fucking hard one but I'll go with Futurama. It's slightly better than Family Guy to me.>_>


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jul 12, 2007)

family guy all guy


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Old Simpsons> Family Guy> Futurama> a heaping pile of shit> New Simpsons
> 
> And what was the last one again?



YES...i agree with this......even though all of them are great series


----------



## Totitos (Jul 13, 2007)

The Old Simpsons and then Futurama.


----------



## Kubisa (Jul 13, 2007)

Futurama
Simpsons (10 years ago, when it was funny)
Family Guy
King of the Hill

I never really got into KotH, it just wasn't interesting to me. However Futurama has been consistantly great, and when it returns with new episodes in a couple of years, I'll be watching it.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 13, 2007)

Futurama (I've seen every episode at least 5 times yet I still laugh at them)
Simpsons (Classic episodes outweigh crappier new episodes)
King Of The Hill (Great writing)
Family Guy (Newer episodes suck and feel thrown together)


----------



## Altron (Jul 14, 2007)

I like family guy because of Stewie, Quagmire, and Peter. the simpsons has homer, bart, moe, mr. burns, etc... King of the hill gets stupid sometimes. though i watch them all and i like them all


----------



## Furious George (Jul 14, 2007)

Futurama and The Simpsons (in its prime. The new episodes are dead to me) are on a completely different level of hilarity to King of the Hill and Family Guy. 

King of the Hill was only funny in its first few seasons. Now its just awkward and badly written. 

Family Guy... For the life of me, I can't understand why this show is so popular. It really isn't that funny at all. 

The Old Simpsons 
Futurama 
...
...
...
King of The Hill 
...
...
...
...
Family Guy


----------

